

Survey of Commonly Available C System Header Files - MattJ100
http://hacks.owlfolio.org/header-survey/

======
nkozyra
This could be really useful for me but the presentation breaks (at least on
Chrome). By the time you're halfway down the list it's hard to tell which
header's row belongs to which compiler's column.

~~~
igravious
Scroll down works in FF (20.0) but not in Chrome (26.0...) on a Mac.

~~~
kps
Does not work in FF 20.0 on Ubuntu. (The header shrinks so that the labels no
longer line up with the columns.)

------
zokier
I'm surprised by the small number of "unusably buggy" headers. Maybe it's due
most platforms being reasonably recent.

Otherwise I'd say bringing msvc to c compiler comparison is like bringing
knife to gunfight.

~~~
stephencanon
MSVC isn't a C compiler. It's a compiler for The Language Formerly Known As C.

~~~
pjmlp
MSVC does not exist.

The only product Microsoft sells is called "Microsoft Visual C++".

~~~
zokier
yeah, and GCC is gnu compiler collection. that doesn't stop everybody calling
microsoft visual c++ msvc and gnu compiler collection gcc.

~~~
pjmlp
The issue is that GCC was once upon a time only "Gnu C Compiler", whereas
Visual C++ was always named like that.

------
cperciva
It would be nice to see a POSIX.1-2008 section too -- many of the headers
listed as "POSIX.1-2001 optional" are required in POSIX.1-2008. (e.g.,
<aio.h>, <cpio.h>, <dlfcn.h>, <iconv.h>, <langinfo.h>... and <pthread.h>,
which is probably the most commonly used 2001-optional/2008-required header).

------
Daviey
Useful reference, and whilst controversial - i'd like to have seen
ssl.h/openssl.h aswell. But anyway, thanks. :)

------
bitbckt
It'd be great to see a metric of "completeness". For instance, while
<semaphore.h> declares support for unnamed semaphores on OS X, the platform
does not have them.

------
pjmlp
Nice, although I find a few issues:

\- A few commercial compilers are missing.

\- How much of POSIX does SUA in Windows support?

------
McUsr
Hello.

This is really nice, I just have one question, ( maybe I have overlooked it),
where is the test-suite for gathering the data?´, as to which headerfiles are
workable or not? Is there a configure script there? I mean, I am on Snow
Leopard, and I have no trouble using unistd.h which is marked as flawed on the
graph.

~~~
Daviey
See the second paragraph, where it states..

<https://github.com/zackw/header-survey/>

~~~
McUsr
Hello.

All I see that is that it is a survey, I wonder what kind of tests that are
used to draw the conclusions. I also see for instances that the regexp.h file
is absent for OS X Lion, which is reworked to work wide wide characters. But,
the header files may fail in ways I don't know about, that is why I ask for
the tests that makes up for the results.

~~~
simcop2387
If you'll look at the code in the link posted previously, it appears that it
is testing for the presence of the headers rather than functionality inside of
them.

------
niggler
Does Cygwin GCC include the same set of posix headers as Unix GCC?

